# Eating smoking food increases triglycerides



## richard cameron (Aug 22, 2016)

My wife told me that eating smoking food increases triglycerides.  Has anyone else been told this?  If this is true, my new smoker is going bye bye.  If this is not true, I need to debunk this ASAP.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 22, 2016)

I've never heard anything like that before. Where did she get her information?

I eat a lot of smoked foods, and my last blood test showed my triglycerides were 49.

Al


----------



## jirod (Aug 22, 2016)

I have never heard that either.  My guess is it would be the "common" foods people smoke that would be an issue, not the smoking itself.  From the little I've read/seen fattier and red meats, so things like pulled pork and brisket, may not be good for your triglyceride levels.  But wouldn't think leaner cuts of chicken or certain types of fish smoked would have a negative impact on your triglycerides.  I would definitely talk to a doctor or dietician or someone like that before getting rid of the smoker.

As Al said, I would ask where she read/heard that, I would be interested to see that information as well if it is true.


----------



## cliffcarter (Aug 22, 2016)

Smoking, as in smoking cigarettes, is listed as contributing to higher triglyceride levels but I could find nothing to indicate that smoked foods do.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Aug 22, 2016)

Is not the smoked meat but the fat in smoked food that might increase your levels. At least that's the mainstream advice. Lately more and more agencies stopped blaiming the saturated fat for CVD. Just so you know sugar and starch can increase your triglycerides. Alcohol too in some people. 

Don't kiss your smoker bye bye.

Just so you know....there are concerns smoked meat can increase your risk of cancer (colon, stomach). Use your own judgement. 

And eat fish if you are concerned about CVD. Fatty fish. Lots of it.


----------



## lancep (Aug 22, 2016)

Triglycerides are fat. Eating lots of tranfat or saturated fats will raise your levels. As well as high alcohol consumption or lots of carbs. You're in just as much or more eating fried chicken and drinking a sixer on a regular basis. Moderation is the key. Eating fatty cuts of pork or beef everyday of the week is going to raise your risk. No matter how you heat it. Serve it with a salad or grilled veggies instead of potatoes or mac n cheese. Of course, I guess one could say that smoked meat is so good that it leads to overeating which will always raise your risk. 
Happy hitting and don't throw away your smoker. 
Lance


----------



## bbqbrett (Aug 22, 2016)

Never heard that about.  Maybe just like others suggested a lot of smoked foods are fatty, ribs, brisket etc.  That could jack up the tri's.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 22, 2016)

Hmmm,   triglycerides is one of the items on my tests that is always normal.

Just tell her Smoked meat has the same properties as Viagra & Cialis.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Don't forget to Duck!!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## swampmouse (Aug 22, 2016)

Well, let me say as someone who has had triglyceride levels so high they cannot read them on the test ("lipemia" - when you got vienna sausages flowing through your veins!), and who has also had "normal levels, there's a lot to learn about them.

Let me say first I am surely not a doctor, but I have stayed at a few Holiday Inn Expresses over the years.... and I blame high triglycerides on lots of inbreeding through the centuries!!!!............BUT

In my personal experience, high triglycerides are easily controlled by diet...and i don't mean low fat! (Maybe I shouldn't say easily...a low carb lifestyle isn't easy for me - i want ice cream and cookies daily).

I have adopted a low carb way of life - 100 grams of carbs per day or less - and my numbers came right down from about 1200 to 200. Bear in mind that the "current" standard your cardiologist will promote is 150 or less, 200 was the "old number" they used to use prior to a few years ago. My doctor said 200 is fine.

With that being said, unless you have high triglycerides, i wouldn't worry about it, and i doubt there is anything to prove smoked food increases them at all.

I eat all the bacon, sausage, and smoked butts I want, and my points are all the better for it....and I lost quite a bit of weight eating like that. 

Without all the carbohydrates in your system, the body will burn a lot of that fat for energy instead of storing it, and much of it will pass right out of you. All that...and no pills which my doctor is more than happy to promote. He's not a bad guy mind you, just doing his job, BUT he knows most people are not going to be willing to change the way they eat to improve their health. Its much tougher than taking a pill.

Thats been my experience!

SM


----------



## bbqwillie (Aug 22, 2016)

It's the fat and the beer (mostly beer) that causes the increase. The smoking does nothing. Don't throw your smoker away, just moderate your beer intake and watch the fat.


----------



## paul6 (Aug 22, 2016)

If I knew what a Triglyceride was I might worry !!!!!


----------



## pit 4 brains (Aug 22, 2016)

LanceP said:


> Triglycerides are fat. Eating lots of tranfat or saturated fats will raise your levels. As well as high alcohol consumption or lots of carbs. You're in just as much or more eating fried chicken and drinking a sixer on a regular basis. Moderation is the key. Eating fatty cuts of pork or beef everyday of the week is going to raise your risk. No matter how you heat it. Serve it with a salad or grilled veggies instead of potatoes or mac n cheese. Of course, I guess one could say that smoked meat is so good that it leads to overeating which will always raise your risk.
> Happy hitting and don't throw away your smoker.
> Lance


Don't panic.. I'm collecting and planning on taking all the triglycerides with me...


----------



## betaboy (Aug 22, 2016)

You can't eat BBQ ribs every day, that's for sure. However the 'smoking' isn't going to hurt you, unless it's covered in creosote. Yuck.


----------



## lancep (Aug 22, 2016)

Pit 4 Brains said:


> Don't panic.. I'm collecting and planning on taking all the triglycerides with me...



Way to take one for the team Pit

:bravo2:


----------



## pit 4 brains (Aug 22, 2016)

Man your salad life boats.. I'm going down with the ship..


----------



## bbragg (Aug 22, 2016)

My wife and I have a similar argument about germs. I can't see them so I don't believe in them, the same could be said about these triglyceride things.


----------



## erikz (Aug 23, 2016)

Triglyceride levels in the blood are generally dependent on how long ago you've eaten.  A normal healthy person will have a normal, low, trig level after a few (6-10) hours after eating.  Normal metabolic rates will keep trig levels in check... just like blood sugar levels in healthy people.  As stated before, triglycerides are fat.  

So yeah, if you eat a pound of pulled pork or brisket and draw your blood after an hour or 2 your triglyceride levels will be increased.  I'm sure a sustained diet of garbage and foods that are just packed full of fats your fasting levels may be increased.  That and other health issues can cause elevated triglyceride levels.  

A better indication of diet/health is cholesterol.  That includes the total value, the HDL (good) and LDL (bad).  HDL is high density lipoproteins and carry cholesterol out of the tissues in your body.  LDL does the opposite.  

I know all this because I'm a medical laboratory scientist and run cholesterol and triglyceride tests on people all day long.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 23, 2016)

I am so glad I eat "Smoked" food and not "Smoking" food!!!! Had me worried. I usually try and wait until my food has quit "Smoking" before eating it, therefore no issues for me!!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 23, 2016)

Tell her to stop reading Hippy Health Rags printed by Vegans and the PETA supporters!...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 23, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I am so glad I eat "Smoked" food and not "Smoking" food!!!! Had me worried. I usually try and wait until my food has quit "Smoking" before eating it, therefore no issues for me!!!!


LOL---Nice catch Case!!

Subject line should be "Eating Smoking Food causes Mouth & Throat Burns".

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 23, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---Nice catch Case!!
> 
> Subject line should be "Eating Smoking Food causes Mouth & Throat Burns".
> 
> ...



Bwahahahaha! Good one Bear! 

SWMBO has a masters in English. I'm being corrected all the time...


----------



## lancep (Aug 23, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Tell her to stop reading Hippy Health Rags printed by Vegans and the PETA supporters!...JJ



Just remember JJ, there is room for all of Gods creatures......... Right next to the mash potatoes[emoji]128515[/emoji]


----------



## gary s (Aug 23, 2016)

You Hear all kinds of stuff  Someone told me that Carmex lip balm was bad for you and addictive !  I sad "No way I've been using it for over 30 years and I'm not addicted !!!!"

Gary


----------



## lancep (Aug 23, 2016)

:ROTF


----------



## smokeymose (Aug 23, 2016)

I'm kind of ashamed to say it, but I seem to be one of the lucky ones who burn fat quickly. Always low numbers on cholesterol and all that. I'm the only one I know my age not on blood pressure meds. I've also been smoking cigs & consuming too much alcohol for around 40 years. 
I'm a firm believer in "I refuse to tip-toe through Life just so I can arrive safely at Death".
That being said, I don't know how smoke on food could be all that bad unless, as JJ said, you're eating creosote.
Everything causes cancer.....
Enjoy life. You might get T-Boned at an intersection tomorrow....

Dan


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 23, 2016)

Most of these crazy reports are put out by researchers having to put out something, true or false, to get the next budget released. Then a year or so later the same author takes the opposite stance for more research money.

In the 70's you had the Incredible Edible Egg. By the 80's Eggs and all that nasty Cholesterol would kill you deader than a 357 Magnum. Enter the 90's and to date the Egg is the most perfect food you could eat with reports that Quail Eggs have a variety of Healing properties. Wait a while, there will be a report stating " Tobacco, best thing known to man for Cardiovascular health and proper Lung function..." 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...JJ


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 23, 2016)

SmokeyMose said:


> I'm kind of ashamed to say it, but I seem to be one of the lucky ones who burn fat quickly. Always low numbers on cholesterol and all that. I'm the only one I know my age not on blood pressure meds. I've also been smoking cigs & consuming too much alcohol for around 40 years.
> I'm a firm believer in "I refuse to tip-toe through Life just so I can arrive safely at Death".
> That being said, I don't know how smoke on food could be all that bad unless, as JJ said, you're eating creosote.
> Everything causes cancer.....
> ...


Mom started smoking at age 16. Smoked no less than a pack a day, the last 25 years 2-3 packs a day. She passed the beginning of this year at 88 from complications of a broken Hip infection! She had Diabetes but lung and heart function was perfect. When your Number's up you die...JJ


----------



## atomicsmoke (Aug 23, 2016)

Come on fellows...some of the correlations/causations are disputed indeed (saturated fat - CVD, salt - blood pressure), but it's pretty unanimous that smoking (tobacco) is bad for health.

Both my parents were smokers (one heavy smoker). Both died from cancers. There was no cancers in their immediate family. Their siblings , non-smokers, are around and kicking.


----------



## cksteele (Aug 23, 2016)

im prepared to take that risk...  for some good brisket


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 23, 2016)

Nobody is endorsing Tobacco Smoking. The Point being made? It don't matter a whole lot what you do, eat, drink, smoke, run 5 miles a day and eat Yogurt...You have no idea when you are going to die and eating weeds and raw nuts, ain't necessarily going to keep you alive longer than enjoying a Cigar after Pizza and Beer with the boys. A good friend of my kids was a high school athlete, never smoked or drank. At 20 he keeled over eating his Wheaties from a brain aneurysm. Grandpa was a career Coal Miner. He smoked cigars, drank daily and at least two meals a day contained smoked or cured meats. He lived to see 90! With some exceptions, known poison, nuclear waste, can anybody really say this or that will kill you faster and doing A and B will let you live longer?...JJ


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 23, 2016)

I am coming into this late.   I chew tobacco, I drink, I work hard and late at night.   I am raising a great family, I enjoy my life.   When it's my time to go, so be it.  I am not worried about smoked meats killing me.

Live life to its fullest and enjoy.


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 24, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Tell her to stop reading Hippy Health Rags printed by Vegans and the PETA supporters!...JJ


LMAO!!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 24, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Nobody is endorsing Tobacco Smoking. The Point being made? It don't matter a whole lot what you do, eat, drink, smoke, run 5 miles a day and eat Yogurt...You have no idea when you are going to die and eating weeds and raw nuts, ain't necessarily going to keep you alive longer than enjoying a Cigar after Pizza and Beer with the boys. A good friend of my kids was a high school athlete, never smoked or drank. At 20 he keeled over eating his Wheaties from a brain aneurysm. Grandpa was a career Coal Miner. He smoked cigars, drank daily and at least two meals a day contained smoked or cured meats. He lived to see 90! With some exceptions, known poison, nuclear waste, can anybody really say this or that will kill you faster and doing A and B will let you live longer?...JJ


Exactly, anything can happen @ any time!!

Or you can Smoke for 47 years, go to Vietnam & come back alive, eat anything & everything, and a lot of it.

Then a "Doctor" can screw up & poke a hole in your Aorta during a routine out-patient procedure, and screw everything up for good!!!

Bear


----------



## richard cameron (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks for your post.  You put my wife's fears to rest.  I can start smoking meat again.


----------



## jakester (Aug 24, 2016)

Richard - smoked meats is horrible for you! Now with that being said you MUST get rid of the smoker ASAP. Where do you live again? I'll drop by and grab that smoker from you?


----------



## fwismoker (Aug 24, 2016)

I swore off rolling my BBQ in rolling papers and smoking it YEARS ago because I heard the same thing.  Now I just eat it and it's a better experience all around.

NO it's the fats in the foods and NOTHING to do with smoking the food!!!


----------



## stickyfingers (Aug 25, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> I've never heard anything like that before. Where did she get her information?
> 
> I eat a lot of smoked foods, and my last blood test showed my triglycerides were 49.
> 
> Al


I think you may have that number confused with another Cholesterol component.


----------



## stickyfingers (Aug 25, 2016)

I can assure you triglycerides have nothing to do with "smoking". Meat? Sure, but not smoking.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Aug 25, 2016)

I only post this since it is a recent topic. Not promoting any diet or product.


For the last xxteen years I had borderline high cholesterol. Didn't concern me, didn't diet, but I always looked at butter, cream, lard as a treat.

As an experiment i've been enjoying saturated fats in the last 6-7 months, while keeping the lid on starch (sugar wasn't a problem....never had a sweet tooth). Check my posts...you will see a lot of backfat, cured fatty meats. Butter wouldn't last long in the butter dish. My rillette had more lard than meat. Pasta sauces cooked with 35% cream. 10 eggs (breakfast) a week+other dishes cooked with eggs. Never trashed the chicken skin. I also ate a lot of fatty fish, kept my almost daily avocado ration going. All the pork fat was from the pig I got in December. Traditionally raised, not factory farmed. I think that's an important point.

Had blood tests and anual checkup recently: LDL cholesterol way down, HDL cholesterol up (that's a good thing). Triglycerides way down (they werent high to begin with). All well below the high limits. 


I know it's still anecdotal evidence buy in my case  dietary fat-high tryglericed level is a disproved causation.

Something you want to keep in mind and look into if you run into health problems.

If interested in details PM me. And remember: fat is not your enemy if eaten right.

Stay healthy my friends.


----------



## hardcookin (Aug 25, 2016)

Bear you have almost 23,000 posts how's your triglycerides? If your good the rest of us have no worries :Beer:


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 25, 2016)

I am convinced to a great deal the way your BODY REACTS to food is the key. There should never be a general statement like " Eating XXXX will cause your YYYY to go up to dangerous limits! " in everyone. Case in point...Some years ago I was scheduled for a check-up and they wanted to run a fasting blood test for cholesterol, triglycerides an lipids.  I completely forgot about the appointment and had a Ham and Cheese Omlette, side of Bacon, Homefries fried in Butter and Buttered Toast, for breakfast. 2 hours later I went to the Dr. and got tested. The results came back well within the normal numbers across the board. Over the last decade, it don't matter if I fast or not, the numbers come back normal...YMMV.

I told my wife...I quit Smoking, drink only occasionally and stopped fooling around with wild women! I am going to Eat what I Damn well please!!!...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 26, 2016)

stickyFingers said:


> I think you may have that number confused with another Cholesterol component.


Nope, I'm looking at the blood work sheet right now.

It says triglycerides = 49, with the limit being below 150.

Al


----------



## smokeymose (Aug 26, 2016)

I agree, JJ. Everyone's body processes things differently. There is no standard to rely on. "Several" years ago I had my cholesterol checked at a WalMart where they were doing free checks. The tech took my blood twice because the first was so low she thought it was wrong. After the second time she asked if I was a vegetarian. After telling her no and that I had just had bacon & eggs, she asked if I had ever considered gene donation....True story.

I don't know what I'd do with a wild woman now, but sooner later you just have to put your foot down and say "Enough!!

:blah:


----------



## atomicsmoke (Aug 26, 2016)

SmokeyMose said:


> I agree, JJ. Everyone's body processes things differently. There is no standard to rely on. "Several" years ago I had my cholesterol checked at a WalMart where they were doing free checks. The tech took my blood twice because the first was so low she thought it was wrong. After the second time she asked if I was a vegetarian. After telling her no and that I had just had bacon & eggs, she asked if I had ever considered gene donation....True story.
> 
> I don't know what I'd do with a wild woman now, but sooner later you just have to put your foot down and say "Enough!!
> 
> :blah:


That's the thing. We are still stuck in the old paradigm. Time and time again it has been shown dietary cholesterol accounts only for 10% of blood cholesterol, yet the first association made by most people is fat in diet = high blood cholesterol. Moreover to this day there is no solid scientific study linking fat to CVD. Everything we were told for decades is based on the Seven countries study by Ancel Keys. Who turns out picked and chose data.


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 26, 2016)

This conversation made me so hungry I had to get up and go find some potato chips. Mmmm crunch crunch now I feel better.


----------



## smokeymose (Aug 27, 2016)

Smokin Peachey said:


> This conversation made me so hungry I had to get up and go find some potatoe chips. Mmmm crunch crunch now I feel better.


Not the salt free baked kind, I take it......
:biggrin:


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 27, 2016)

SmokeyMose said:


> Not the salt free baked kind, I take it......
> :biggrin:



Kettle cooked all the way. If your going to do it you might as well eat the good stuff.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 27, 2016)

Smokin Peachey said:


> Kettle cooked all the way. If your going to do it you might as well eat the good stuff.


Grandma UTZ... KETTLE COOKED in* LARD*!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









...JJ


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 27, 2016)

Grandma UTZ are ok but I prefer Hartley's. They are kettle cooked. They are a local chip and are really good. I think you can order them online.


----------



## nursewizzle (Apr 4, 2018)

atomicsmoke said:


> That's the thing. We are still stuck in the old paradigm. Time and time again it has been shown dietary cholesterol accounts only for 10% of blood cholesterol, yet the first association made by most people is fat in diet = high blood cholesterol. Moreover to this day there is no solid scientific study linking fat to CVD. Everything we were told for decades is based on the Seven countries study by Ancel Keys. Who turns out picked and chose data.



Ancel Keys was a demon, who is indirectly responsible for the early deaths of millions of people, very likely.


----------

